

JavaSnap: Snapchat API Client for Java/Android - habosa
https://github.com/hatboysam/JavaSnap

======
habosa
Work in progress, contributions welcome! Having a lot of trouble getting the
server not to 500 on file uploads ... can't decide if it's something with
UniRest or if it's my fault.

